# Samsung 840 Series 500GB OR RAID 250GB?



## LiveOrDie (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm looking at getting these drives and was just wondering what would be the better path to take ? thanks


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2012)

It depends do you want speed or reliability?  The size will be the same.

I recommend the RAID, and backing up important files to an online service.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 7, 2012)

Well im running RAID now ill ether do one of the two, I normally only keep windows on my SSDs and files on my HDDs.

1. Get a 500GB Samsung 840 and a Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB

2. Get 2 x 250 Samsung 840 and keep my Raptors i have


----------



## TheOne (Nov 7, 2012)

I would suggest going with the Pro Series 256GB/512GB, the standard 840 uses TLC NAND which is supposed to have a shorter life and be slower than MLC and SLC NAND.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 7, 2012)

From the reviews they say the 840 pro is the better drive to buy.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ill have to go with TheOne on this.  There is a reason the majority of manufacturers use MLC instead of TLC.

If you want to read more, this is a very good link
http://www.centon.com/flash-products/chiptype

TLC is cheaper for more storage, but is slower and half the life expectancy.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 8, 2012)

the Samsung SSD 840 and the 840 Pro. The former is the first productized consumer SSD to use Samsung's 21nm 3-bit-per-cell MLC (aka TLC) NAND, while the latter is Samsung's new flagship drive using 21nm 2bpc MLC NAND.

Unfortunately we don't have samples of the unique TLC SSD 840, just the MLC 840 Pro. Despite the use of TLC NAND, Samsung claims the vanilla 840 should offer similar performance to the current 830. Samsung also claims that endurance should be reasonable for consumer workloads.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 8, 2012)

Personally I would go with either the 830 or 840 Pro Series, if Samsung claims there is no real performance difference between an 830 and 840, and the 830 should have a longer life, then I see no reason to really bother looking at the 840 unless they are significantly cheaper than the 830.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 8, 2012)

The 840 pro out performs the 830 pro though.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm just saying ignore the 840 and focus on the 830 and 840 Pro Series, the 840 Pro Series is still new and little stock and the price is still high, atleast here anyway, but it would be the better drive.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep ill wait till the pro Series come available thanks.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 8, 2012)

Fyi: the 840 pro 256Gb just went on sale at the EGG.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 8, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Fyi: the 840 pro 256Gb just went on sale at the EGG.



Sucks to live in Aus


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Fyi: the 840 pro 256Gb just went on sale at the EGG.



I saw that in Newegg's email. Now we just need the price to come down a little bit, and I'll be a happy camper


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2012)

I vote for the SSD/HDD option. Number 1


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2012)

The 840 Pro comes with assassins creed III.


----------



## Konceptz (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd go for Raid, Intel RST supports TRIM on Raid 0...only con to running an AMD system IMO


----------

